# pregnant cat in heat?



## Lynxysmom (May 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone, My pregnant cat has me so confused. She was bred back in March and is around 8 weeks. She hasn't went back into heat, pinked up, sleeps more, eats more, has gotten a little rounder which is all signs she is pregnant. Then 2 days ago she started acting like she's in heat. I'm so confused:? I called her vet who said some cats do this when close to delivery and to just keep an eye on her. Has anyone else had or heard of a cat acting like this? THANKS


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Hi Lynxysmom, and welcome to the Cat Forum!
Maybe she has just got into heat suddenly.
I would go with what your vet said and she might be close to delivery
and keep watching! It must be exciting to see the newborn kitties soon!
And are you going to keep them?


----------



## Lynxysmom (May 10, 2011)

Thanks kittylover, this is a planned breeding with another breeder so her kitties are all spoken for. I'm just confused with this sudden heat like behavior. The other breeder has many years of breeding experience and said not to worry she has seen this behavior when their hormones change a week or so before delivery but I thought I would ask here too. I'm just so excited for her kitties but now I'm worried she lost them without me knowing. I guess time will tell her due date is the 17th of this month. I will keep updating. Thanks again Lynxysmom


----------

